# Marty's Live Steam Pix



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Live Steam was alive and well at Marty's. Most rain on the track that Rod brought, it is a nice, big track with two lanes and plenty of steamup sidings. Dave Hottman
was there with several of his steamers, Larry Hergert was also there, sadly I took no pictures of his great locomotives, I should be shot!








Dave had a hard time slowing down the Daylight, he swears he will put a R/C throttle on it soon.








The Daylight really sounds like the real thing when Dave is firing it up.








Sunday morning attendance was light at 8am so I ran the Mikado on the ground layout.








Photo opportunities at Marty's are awesome!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I hooked up to these nice wood stock cars. I can't recall the name of the person that made them. He did a great job, using GR plans. They have been at Marty's several times. THANKS!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mitch came up again, using his Accucraft Mogul to pull his Bronson Tate cars.








Skip had several steamers, this is his Mogul, he also ran a nice Regner Lumber Jack that he had assembled. Joe Hall was also there with Dennis, they both had live steam, but I took no pix, maybe they will post some soon.








Saturday morning Ron Senek, his wife, Ron Teten and I had a chance to go 20 minutes south of Marty's to Richard Snyder's new layout, it is awesome! We double 
headed our Mikado's and got good plumes on a damp/cool morning. Ron ran them with his remote and I took pictures!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

More pix at Richards, I keep hitting the wrong button here or something! 








Ron Senek(left) and Ron Teten keeping an eye on the plumes.








I got pretty excited about the plumes and the double heading! It was one GREAT weekend, thanks to Marty and Richard.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos....keep em coming. Got some good plumes going.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Thanks for the photo log. An amazing annual event by Marty and those would assist. Seems the new steam track is a welcomed feature at the meet. 

[script removed]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some of my pics from the live steamers at Marty's and Richard's layouts this last weekend. I'm sorry I didn't get the names of everybody so I'll just post the pics:


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry/Steve, 

Who's combine is that behind both the C-16 and the Mogul? I know Jerry says "Bronson Tate" cars - but I can't spot any BT cars in the photos - I see (what I think) are AMS J&S cars, and the combine - is that an old Hartford kit or one of the new RGM UK kits? 

I'm still thinking about getting an RGM kit as I have little hope the AMS cobine will be out any time soon! 

Thanks! 
Josh


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Josh, 
Yes that is an old Hartford Kit. 
Rodney


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I really enjoyed all of the visitors I had this weekend, even though I felt bad about not spending ALL of my time at Marty's. He and Carrie really deserve special thanks for all they do for us. Also, Rodney is very generous for providing his steam track. I felt bad about not helping him take it down Sunday, but I had so many special visitors at my place. I also enjoyed meeting a number of new friends.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Man this looks like a lot of train fun ! I will have to do this next year. If yall will have me.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I was running a "sparkie" at Richard's place on Sunday morning and was pacing the Mogul as we ran around his layout. I've got to hand it to the "real" steamers, there is just something _special _about real steam running down the rails that "simulated" steam just doesn't quite match up to (kinda like _real_ butter vs margarine!) Thanks again to Richard for letting us run on his wonderful layout!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

I have a Ruby you can check out from my steam library, if you want to try it out for a few months. 

Careful though, as another Richard said, Ruby is a gateway drug.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Pics Jerry. I was beginning to wonder if any one took pics of the LS table. Hopefully I shall return next year. Surprised you did not do a double head at Marty's. later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, Ron and I double headed at Richard's.


----------

